# The Average Chocolate bar has 3-8 insect legs in it?



## silencer (Dec 14, 2005)

There is a list of facts on the internet which states that the average chocolate bar has 3-8 insect legs in it on average....Is this true?

I mean firstly I can't find any reputable source, but no one has argued about it throughout the sites listing the facts.

And secondly I don't exaclty know what they mean by a chocolate bar? How big is "A chocolate bar" ?

But here are some links which claim this fact :

http://schoolofhealthservicesadministration.dal.ca/Files/AHAS_NEWS_1.doc
http://www.countryfriends.org/KWInfo.html
http://www.warwickcanoe.co.uk/site/exec/
http://www.dumb.com/dumbfacts.htm


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2005)

Insects are a great source of protien.

Salads are higher in essential insect parts though.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 14, 2005)

all the hydrogenated shit in chocolate and youre worried about a little bit of protein?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> all the hydrogenated *shit *in chocolate and youre worried about a little bit of protein?



I guess that explains the brown color...but where does white chocolate come from?

Then again, maybe I shouldn't know.


----------



## silencer (Dec 14, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> all the hydrogenated shit in chocolate and youre worried about a little bit of protein?



Well I'm kinda grossed out to think that I've eaten thousands upon thousands of Cockroach/Fly/Ant  Legs over the course of my life   ...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 14, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> Well I'm kinda grossed out to think that I've eaten thousands upon thousands of Cockroach/Fly/Ant Legs over the course of my life  ...


I used to eat chocolate covered ants my father would get them from his mexican friend.  One time while hunting/camping my Father roasted some grub worms and I ate a couple with A-1 steak sauce.  My pops was the type of guy who ate raw hamburger with crackers and pepper.


----------



## Nick+ (Dec 14, 2005)

What about drinking wine?

 I was working at a 'cave'(winery)during harvest time , testing the grapes that came in on trailers and on lorrys(trucks)from the vinyards. I'd put something like a vacumn cleaner into the grapes to suck up the liquid for enzyme +sugar % testing. In a trailer full of machine picked grapes there would often be living lizards, frogs, and toads.......  

I rescued a few , but there were too many.........


----------



## maniclion (Dec 14, 2005)

If you lick a toad you can have hallucinations, maybe thats why every now and then a bottle of wine will have me trippin' out a little.


----------



## god hand (Dec 14, 2005)

There's a whole bunch of shit in cereal! Because of the damn wheat!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 14, 2005)

Mmmm... Nestle Crunch.


----------



## silencer (Dec 14, 2005)

fuck it...I'm just gonna eat what I always eat, As long as I dont eat any Whole CockRoaches or Spiders...then I'm cool


----------



## Mista (Dec 14, 2005)

A friend of mine found and ant stuck in his freddo frog


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 14, 2005)

I wonder how many bug parts are inside oatmeal!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 14, 2005)

_It would be nice if cockroaches had chocolate inside.  _


----------



## Mudge (Dec 14, 2005)

The average person in America consumes something around 2 pounds of 'bugs' per year.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 14, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It would be nice if cockroaches had chocolate inside.  _



Chocolate on the outside is much more common.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 14, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> The average person in America consumes something around 2 pounds of 'bugs' per year.




So then why do we need ecdysterone supplements?


----------

